# Set-up blocks



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anyone know who makes set uo blocks besides rtho?They are nice but a little pricey.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

http://www.scaleengineering.com/Product%20Pages/SetupBlock1.htm

different than the rtho ones and cost more


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

Using a feeler gauge of the desired thickness, you could cut strips a bit wider than a pickup shoe, then glue them to an old piece of track (rails removed, of course) or to a flat block into which a slot or hole has been made for a guide pin. Haven't tried this myself, but it should work.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Just buy the Scale engineering set up blocks and be done with it. If you saw all the steps that go into making a block, you feel like you should pay even more. Well worth it for a lifetime.


----------

